# William & Kate Minutiös geplant: Der Ablauf für die Hochzeit!



## Mandalorianer (20 Apr. 2011)

*noch 9 Tage:*


*William & Kate Minutiös geplant: Der Ablauf für die Hochzeit!​*

*
Für den Weg zur Kirche braucht Kate Middleton exakt neun Minuten,
um 14:25 Uhr küsst sie Prinz William. Alle Uhrzeiten zum Ablauf der Märchenhochzeit!​*


Die Welt dreht sich um die Hochzeit des Jahrhunderts: Am 29. April heiratet Prinz William (28) seine Langzeitfreundin Kate Middleton (29). Und zig Millionen Menschen gucken vor den TV-Bildschirmen zu. Nur – wann findet was statt? Damit alles perfekt klappt, hat der Buckingham-Palast die Hochzeit minutiös geplant.

Hier der genaue Ablauf:

bis 11 Uhr (10 Uhr Ortstzeit): Kate hat ihre letzte Nacht als Single im Londoner „Goring“-Hotel verbracht. Ihr Vater Michael hat das Fünf-Sterne-Haus (Zimmerpreise: 470 bis 1.740 Euro pro Nacht) für Familie und Freunde komplett angemietet. In der „Belgravia“-Suite laufen die Vorbereitungen: James Pryce kümmert sich um Kates Haare, andere um Make-up, Nägel etc. Letzter Akt: Kate wird das Brautkleid angezogen.

11:10 Uhr (10:10 Uhr Ortszeit): Bräutigam Prinz William fährt mit seinem Trauzeugen und Bruder Prinz Harry von Clarence House los. Um 11:15 Uhr stehen die beiden vor der Kirche. Zum Gottesdienst sind insgesamt 1.900 Gäste eingeladen.

11:20 Uhr (10:20 Uhr Ortszeit): Kates Mutter Carole und ihr Bruder James verlassen das „Goring“. Um 11:27 Uhr werden sie vor der Westminster Abbey erwartet. Kurz danach treffen die ersten Mitglieder des Königshauses ein (unter anderem Williams Cousine Prinzessin Eugenie sowie sein Onkel Prinz Andrew).

11:38 Uhr (10:38 Uhr Ortstzeit): Bräutigamvater Prinz Charles (62) und Gattin Camilla (63) verlassen ihr Zuhause Clarence House. Ankunft an der Kathedrale: 11:42 Uhr.

11:40 Uhr (10:40 Uhr Ortstzeit): Queen Elizabeth II. (84) und Prinz Philip (89) brechen als letzte Mitglieder der Königsfamilie im Buckingham-Palast auf. Für ihre Route brauchen sie 5 Minuten.

11:48 Uhr (10:48 Uhr Ortszeit): Kates Schwester Pippa Middleton (26), die Trauzeugin, macht sich mit den kleinen Brautjungfern Lady Louise Windsor (7, Tochter von Prinz Edward), Grace van Cutsem (3, Tochter von Williams bestem Freund), Eliza Lopes (3, Camillas Enkelin) und Margarita Armstrong-Jones (8, Tochter von Lord Linley) sowie den Pagenjungen Billy Lowther-Pinkerton (10, Sohn von Williams Privatsekretär) und Tom Pettifer (8, Sohn von Williams Ex-Kindermädchen) vom „Goring“-Hotel aus auf den Weg. Sie kommen um 11:55 Uhr vor der Kirche an.

11:51 Uhr (10:51 Uhr Ortszeit): Es ist die wichtigste Fahrt ihres Lebens. Kate steigt mit ihrem Vater Michael Middleton in einen schwarzen Rolls-Royce Phantom IV aus dem Fuhrpark der Queen. Das Auto ließ sich die Königin zu ihrem silbernen Thron-Jubiläum 1977 bauen. Für ihre Fahrt zur Westminster Abbey sind 9 Minuten vorgesehen. Die Stationen: Buckingham Palace, Queen Victoria Memorial, die berühmte Mall, Horse Guards Parade, Parliament Square. Wie aufgeregt Kate wohl ist? Beim Aussteigen sieht die Welt zum ersten Mal ihr Brautkleid. Der Designer bleibt bis zur letzten Sekunde ein Geheimnis.

12:00 Uhr (11:00 Uhr Ortszeit): Papa Michael führt seine älteste Tochter durch das 91,5 Meter lange Kirchenschiff zum Altar. Die Trauungszeremonie dauert 75 Minuten und wird von drei Geistlichen durchgeführt. Richard Chartres (63), der Bischof von London, hält die Begrüßungsandacht. John Robert Hall (62), Dekan der Westminster Abbey, führt durch den Gottesdienst. Getraut wird das Paar von Dr. Rowan Williams (50), dem Erzbischof von Canterbury und Oberhaupt der anglikanischen Kirche. Der Gottesdienst wird über Lautsprecher vor der Kirche und entlang der Strecke zum Palast übertragen.

13:15 Uhr (12:15 Uhr Ortszeit): Endlich Prinzessin! Zurück geht es für das Brautpaar in einer feuerroten Kutsche, die schon Prinz Charles und Diana 1981 bei ihrer Hochzeit benutzt haben. Sollte es regnen, kommt eine geschlossene Kutsche mit großen Glasfenstern zum Einsatz. Für die Fahrt ist eine Viertelstunde eingeplant. Doch wer weiß, ob William und Kate den Zeitplan einhalten können – entlang der Strecke werden eine halbe Million Menschen aus aller Welt erwartet, die dem Paar zujubeln.

14:25 Uhr (13:25 Uhr): Nach einer kurzen Erfrischungspause zeigen sich die frischgebackene Prinzessin Catherine und ihr William auf dem Balkon des Palastes, in dem anschließend für ausgewählte Gäste die große Feier steigt. Highlight: der Hochzeitskuss. Den Rekord halten bisher Máxima und Willem Alexander der Niederlande (38 und 43) mit 5,25 Sekunden – Charles und Diana hatten ihre Lippen nur ganze 0,4 Sekunden aufeinandergedrückt.

14:30 Uhr (13:30 Uhr Ortszeit): Die königliche Familie sieht sich eine Flugparade mit Flugzeugen aus dem Zweiten Weltkrieg an und zieht sich anschließend in den Palast zurück. Ein von der Königin ausgerichteter Empfang mit 600 Gästen folgt. Es gibt zwei Hochzeitstorten: Kate bekommt eine traditionelle Torte mit Blumendeko aus Zuckerguss von Promi-Bäckerin Fiona Cairns, William einen Kuchen aus seinen Lieblingskeks nach einem alten Familienrezept der Windsors.

20:00 Uhr (19:00 Uhr Ortszeit): Zum Dinner im pompösen Ball Room sind 300 Gäste geladen – bei Diana und Charles waren es nur 120. Neben Familienmitgliedern dürfen nur die engsten Freunde und Bekannte kommen. Selbst Schwedens Kronprinzessin Victoria (33) und ihr Mann Daniel (37) nehmen laut der Boulevardzeitung „Aftonbladet“ nicht an der Party teil. Angeblich werden am Abend viele Gesichter zu sehen sein, die man aus der Öffentlichkeit nicht kennt – Prinz William legt nicht viel Wert auf Promis. Sein Bruder und Trauzeuge Harry hält eine Rede. Für den Abend soll sich Kate in einem zweiten Kleid zeigen.

ab 22 Uhr (21 Uhr Ortszeit): Die große Party mit den engsten Freunden von William und Kate beginnt. Angeblich übernachtet das Paar anschließend im Buckingham-Palast – erst am nächsten Tag soll es in die Flitterwochen gehen. Ziel? Unbekannt ... 


*Gruss Gollum*


----------



## Q (20 Apr. 2011)

Und die Engländer haben ordentlich Wetten laufen um wieviel Minuten jeweils abgewichen wird


----------



## Stefan102 (20 Apr. 2011)

Ob die Hochzeitsnacht auch so minutiöse geplant wurde?


----------



## Max100 (20 Apr. 2011)

ich kann´s nicht mehr hören und sehen:angry:


----------



## Geralt82 (20 Apr. 2011)

Max100 schrieb:


> ich kann´s nicht mehr hören und sehen:angry:


Ganz deiner Meinung!


----------



## Franky70 (20 Apr. 2011)

15:29 Uhr...Franky70 kommt von der Arbeit nach Hause und hat nicht das Gefühl, etwas wichtiges verpasst zu haben! 

Danke.


----------

